# Honney barrels



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Can't help you w/ a source, but, yup, someone has to buy that barrel. Unless you know who you are going to sell it to and can get one or more from them. When you sell it, you can ask for barrel exchange and get a good barrel for the next time, in exchange for each barrel you sold them. I don't know if that obligates you to sell to them again or not.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

You want to get a removable top epoxy lined drum. Do not use bare steel unless you have a plastic liner as it will darken your honey. Agreements on drum return are part of the negotiating process when selling to a honey packer. Be sure to get an empty weight on the drum before filling. A word of caution, they will weigh about 700 lbs. full, so drum handling equipment will be needed and either a concrete floor or well built wood floor will be required. Perhaps 5 gallon pails would be better? Congrats on your honey crop.


----------

